

Ask HN: Digg crashes my browser - aitoehigie

Whenever I visit the new Digg website, (I use Google chrome 5.0.375.9), my browser freezes up and then crashes. Has anyone else experienced this? or is it just unique to me?
======
jacquesm
Maybe ask digg instead ?

------
_delirium
Hmm, worksforme on 5.0.375.70 beta, Linux.

~~~
timn
Yeah, same here. Although I'm using the 5.0.375.86), it still doesn't crash.

------
snissn
try new.digg.com

